

Complete iOS7 Course for free - mstolpm
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-complete-ios7-course

======
rbinv
Product Hunt redirects you to: [http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-
ios-7-course-learn...](http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-
learn-by-building-14-apps/?couponCode=phunt&src=producthunt) (which makes the
course free).

~~~
Kudos
What's the deal with people linking to Product Hunt comments instead of the
original article, it's not the first time I've seen it happen.

~~~
untog
Apparently you only get it free if you're going through Product Hunt. Somewhat
irritating, as I'd like to avoid going to Product Hunt whenever possible.

~~~
bramgg
> I'd like to avoid going to Product Hunt whenever possible

Why?

~~~
mvid
Why not? Linking to the source is always the ideal.

~~~
sebkomianos
But he didn't say "I'd like to link to the source", he said "I'd like to avoid
going to Product Hunt whenever possible".

------
wiradikusuma
Just FYI, this is Objective-C.

For developers completely new to iOS, is this a good starting point or we
better skip straight to Swift?

~~~
darrellsilver
Swift was designed for beginners and in our experience it delivers. We
([http://www.thinkful.com/](http://www.thinkful.com/)) recommend Swift for
beginners and the students in our Swift classes the last few months agree!

~~~
pi-err
Announcing a $500/month price tag _after_ an email signup dripping with
trackers is not so inspiring. Hopefully you teach better design practices in
your lessons?

~~~
nicholjs
There is no $500/month price tag. The course is completely free.

~~~
pi-err
OP's site is free. I was answering to the ad for the thinkful.com site posted
above - which asks $500/m.

------
woodylondon
Also a deal for the iOS8 version, of course, from $499 > $79!
[http://bitfountain.io/course/complete-
ios8/?couponCode=presa...](http://bitfountain.io/course/complete-
ios8/?couponCode=presale). I am not connected to the company, but found the
link to the deal :-)

~~~
hackerboos
Any coupon for the Happy Bird clone tutorial?

~~~
nicholjs
[http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-game-course-
bu...](http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-game-course-build-a-
flappy-bird-clone/?couponCode=COUPON237282)

------
mstolpm
Of course, there are lots of iOS courses available, but Eliot Arntz is
regarded as great instructor and this bitfoundation course looks solid to me.
The free offers seems only valid through the producthunt website, so I had to
link there and you have to click thru.

~~~
arntzel
thanks that's so nice :)

------
spiderpug
I'm glad I used a fake email address and unique password when I signed up for
this:

    
    
      - no HTTPS
      - passwords are stored in plain text
      - password is easily extractable on profile page

~~~
newscracker
That's a good find! I registered with a "junk" email address after seeing this
comment. Just a "view source" on the profile page shows the password in clear
text.

@arntzel, @nicholjs, would you please fix this ASAP?

------
elwell
> "Original Price: $499"

A good way to highlight the value/quality of the course; rather than just
delivering the course for free, which can give the an appearance of cheaper
quality.

------
abl
getting error loading bitfountain.io:

Response Error.

Technical description: 502 Bad Gateway - Response Error, a bad response was
received from another proxy server or the destination origin server.

~~~
arntzel
Sorry looks like a server issue - working on it now.

------
arpitrai
How does this compare to the iOS course by Stanford University on iTunes?

~~~
arntzel
Our course is more geared towards beginners but seeks to incorporate much of
the depth available in the Stanford course. We also tried to break items down
into smaller chunks then the 90 minute lectures in the Stanford course. Those
with a CS background may find the Stanford course to be more their style since
the instructor is world renowned teaching iOS.

------
camillomiller
Isn't this the same course that's on Udemy?

~~~
nicholjs
yes it is.

------
ing33k
website feedback : signup form accepts signup even if you don't click Accept
TOS .

~~~
arntzel
Noted - thanks for the feedback!

------
allsystemsgo
Nice job Eliot ;-)

~~~
arntzel
@allsystemsgo thanks :)

